
Ml-class.org vs. real world ML class - Swizec
http://swizec.com/blog/ml-class-org-vs-real-world-ml-class/swizec/2617
======
skyo
I started watching the lectures at ml-class.org this weekend, and I found
myself noticing the same thing. It's wonderful how quickly the professor goes
through the introductory material so you can start learning right away. After
only half an hour of watching, I had learned things I didn't know before
(supervised learning vs. unsupervised learning, regression vs. classification,
etc.). And after another hour he had covered all the way through a whole
algorithm for solving regression problems. I'm finding this class to be much
more efficient at teaching than a lot of my lectures in college were.

~~~
throw_away
The biggest differences in my mind between the online ml-class and the
lectures I attended in college are:

1) ability to watch the videos at 1.5x speed. this is great because I usually
find speech to be such a low-bandwidth transport.

2) ability to have captions on the videos. I don't know why, but I understand
what people are saying better if I have captioning. I do this with regular
broadcast tv as well.

3) ability to pause or go back when I don't quite understand something. I can
look at the formula for a little bit longer until it clicks, or I can jump
back a minute or two to figure out where I went off the track.

4) broken up into 10 minute chunks with memory of what you've already watched.
this way I can watch the lecture when I have time, but without having to go
searching for where I left off.

5) the interstitial and end quizzes. the interstitials make it so that I can
be sure that I understand the material before I move on. the end quizzes are
awesome. I forgot how much I liked tests in school & how life in industry is
pretty much devoid of such things.

